# Vos applications / tweak Cydia pour Ipad2



## MacJess (11 Juillet 2011)

Voila, enfin alleluia l'Ipad 2 est jaibreaké!!!

Enfin je me réjouis un peu vite car a part SBS setting je ne vois pas trop quoi installer...

Pouvez vous me donner vos meilleurs appli et tweak sur Cydia avec un bref descriptif ?

Par ailleurs quel est le tweak qui permet de lire une clé/carte SD avec l'Ipad (pour autre chose que des photos) ?

Par avance un grand merci pour votre contribution qui servira j'en suis sur nombre de Mac-géniens!


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Janvier 2012)

Pas de réponse ? Pourtant bonne question que je me pose aussi. Quelles sont les apps Cydia que vous utilisez ?


----------

